# Here's How to De-Tivo Your Stream + Speed It Up



## ptcfast2

To remove the majority of Tivo's customizations so you can simply use the Stream as an Android TV dongle that you have control over. With this guide, we leave the auto-pairing service for the remote, disable all the Tivo related applications/customization locks, and keep the OTA Updater. A lot of this stuff runs in the background and slows down the Stream a great deal when enabled.

If you wish to disable automatic remote programming, please see this guide: Here's How To Disable Tivo's Automatic Remote Programming

Enable Developer Mode by going to Device Preferences --> About --> Build and click it a few times until it tells you that you are a "Developer".
Then go to Device Preferences --> Developer Options--> USB Debugging and enable this option.
Go to Network & Internet --> Available Networks and click your connected WiFi network to see what your Stream's IP address currently is.
Download and install adblink
In adblink enter your Stream's IP address in the "Ad Hoc IP" field.
Click "Connect". You'll be prompted to accept the connection on the Stream itself - accept it and also remember the device if prompted.
Once adblink reports that you are connected click "ADB Shell"
Copy and paste the following commands in the terminal window:
*pm uninstall -k --user 0 com.utsmta.app
pm uninstall -k --user 0 com.tivo.tivoplusplayer
pm uninstall -k --user 0 com.tivo.tvlaunchercustomization
pm uninstall -k --user 0 com.droidlogic.overlay
pm uninstall -k --user 0 com.nes.bugtracker
pm uninstall -k --user 0 com.nes.tvglobalkeyhandler
pm uninstall -k --user 0 com.nes.daemonservice
pm uninstall -k --user 0 com.nes.skywayclient
pm uninstall -k --user 0 com.droidlogic.SubTitleService
pm uninstall -k --user 0 com.limark.deviqcoreagent
pm disable-user --user 0 com.tivo.atom
reboot
*​The above commands allow you to completely customize Android TV as a generic box without any Tivo locks and customizations. I've left things you can manually disable via the App menu on the device enabled - if there's other stuff you don't want to see you can go there to remove other bundled non-Tivo apps.

If you wish to enable any of the apps you disabled, you can do so from the application menu on the device, or simply replace* pm uninstall -k --user 0 *on each command with* cmd package install-existing *and then reboot the device. These commands do not remove the packages from the device, they simply remove these from running under your current user which allows for better performance and customization.

If you want to remove the core Tivo Stream app from showing up on your home screen go to Settings --> Device Preferences --> Home Screen --> Customize Channels --> Tivo Stream.

*Speed Up Animations (*_Optional_*)*
Under the Device Preferences --> Developer Options menu there are 3 menu items called Windows animation scale, Transition animation scale, and Animation duration scale set to values of 1x. You can set these to .5x instead and it will speed up the animations of Android TV a bit.


----------



## spiderpumpkin

Done and done. 

After running all the ADB commands and rebooting I went into Home Screen setting - Customize channels and unchecked the Play Next Tivo Stream Recommended setting that wasn't uncheckable before.

Awesome. Thanks.


----------



## spiderpumpkin

Afterwards there are 2 apps with Tivo in name. Any idea what com.uei.uas.tivo app is?


----------



## ptcfast2

spiderpumpkin said:


> Afterwards there are 2 apps with Tivo in name. Any idea what com.uei.uas.tivo app is?


It's the auto programming APK feature for the remote. I wrote a separate guide for it here. The other one is the service that auto-pairs the remote if it's a new remote as far as I can tell.


----------



## moyekj

Thanks! What does the default "TiVo" button action on the remote do once you disable most of the TiVo stuff?


----------



## Dan203

Can you test if after this modification allows you to remap the Live TV button? That's the only button, besides Netflix, that Button Mapper doesn't recognize. If I could remap the Live TV button I think I could make this work a lot better for me.


----------



## ptcfast2

Dan203 said:


> Can you test if after this modification allows you to remap the Live TV button? That's the only button, besides Netflix, that Button Mapper doesn't recognize. If I could remap the Live TV button I think I could make this work a lot better for me.


One of the reasons it might not recognize it is because it's in a weird range of key codes. According to the XML file that defines the custom keys for the Tivo. It's possible Button Mapper isn't configured to see that range or something - might be worth asking the developer about.



Code:


<configurations>

    <!-- Factory Test -->
    <key KeyCode="5115">
        <key_name>KEYCODE_NES_SHORTCUT_01</key_name>
        <package_name>com.utsmta.app.showapp</package_name>
        <class_name></class_name>
        <action_name></action_name>
    </key>

    <!-- ALL APPS -->
    <key KeyCode="5116">
        <key_name>KEYCODE_NES_SHORTCUT_02</key_name>
        <package_name></package_name>
        <class_name></class_name>
        <action_name>android.intent.action.ALL_APPS</action_name>
    </key>

    <!-- Netflix -->
    <key KeyCode="5117">
        <key_name>KEYCODE_NES_SHORTCUT_03</key_name>
        <package_name>com.netflix.ninja</package_name>
        <class_name></class_name>
        <action_name></action_name>
    </key>

    <!-- Youtube -->
    <key KeyCode="5118">
        <key_name>KEYCODE_NES_SHORTCUT_04</key_name>
        <package_name>com.google.android.youtube.tv</package_name>
        <class_name></class_name>
        <action_name></action_name>
    </key>

    <!-- DVB -->
    <key KeyCode="5119">
        <key_name>KEYCODE_NES_SHORTCUT_05</key_name>
        <package_name></package_name>
        <class_name></class_name>
        <action_name>com.nes.intent.action.NES_LIVE_TV</action_name>
    </key>

    <key KeyCode="5120">
        <key_name>KEYCODE_NES_SHORTCUT_06</key_name>
        <package_name>com.google.android.music</package_name>
        <class_name></class_name>
        <action_name></action_name>
    </key>

    <key KeyCode="5121">
        <key_name>KEYCODE_NES_SHORTCUT_07</key_name>
        <package_name>com.google.android.videos</package_name>
        <class_name></class_name>
        <action_name></action_name>
    </key>

    <key KeyCode="5122">
        <key_name>KEYCODE_NES_SHORTCUT_08</key_name>
        <package_name>com.android.vending</package_name>
        <class_name></class_name>
        <action_name></action_name>
    </key>

    <key KeyCode="5123">
        <key_name>KEYCODE_NES_SHORTCUT_09</key_name>
        <package_name>com.google.android.play.games</package_name>
        <class_name></class_name>
        <action_name></action_name>
    </key>

    <key KeyCode="5124">
        <key_name>KEYCODE_NES_SHORTCUT_10</key_name>
        <package_name>com.tivo.atom</package_name>
        <class_name>com.cubiware.cubiexperience4.mvp.tivomain.TivoMainActivity</class_name>
        <action_name>com.tivo.live</action_name>
    </key>

    <key KeyCode="5126">
        <key_name>KEYCODE_NES_RESET_LONGPRESS</key_name>
        <package_name>com.nes.tivo.remote.pair</package_name>
        <class_name>com.nes.tivo.remote.pair.LauncherActivity</class_name>
        <action_name></action_name>
    </key>

    <!-- For Router device reset -->
    <key KeyCode="5103">
        <key_name>KEYCODE_NES_ROUTER_RESET</key_name>
        <package_name></package_name>
        <class_name></class_name>
        <action_name></action_name>
    </key>

    <!-- For Router device reboot -->
    <key KeyCode="5104">
        <key_name>KEYCODE_NES_ROUTER_REBOOT</key_name>
        <package_name></package_name>
        <class_name></class_name>
        <action_name></action_name>
    </key>

    <key KeyCode="172">
        <key_name>KEYCODE_GUIDE</key_name>
        <package_name>com.tivo.atom</package_name>
        <class_name>com.cubiware.cubiexperience4.mvp.tivomain.TivoMainActivity</class_name>
        <action_name>com.tivo.guide</action_name>
    </key>

    <key KeyCode="173">
        <key_name>KEYCODE_DVR</key_name>
        <package_name>com.tivo.atom</package_name>
        <class_name>com.cubiware.cubiexperience4.mvp.tivomain.TivoMainActivity</class_name>
        <action_name>com.tivo.home</action_name>
    </key>
  
</configurations>


----------



## Dan203

OK cool. Their Pro version says it can do custom key mapping. I'll pay the $3 to unlock and see if I can get it to work.


----------



## moyekj

I think it may be worth consolidating all these adblink based customizations into 1 post (with different sections for each) and making that a sticky. As it is now there are at least 3 different threads with information scattered that will get lost over time.


----------



## Dan203

My ultimate goal would be to remap it so...

Guide = App List
TiVo = Home
Back = Replay
Skip = Skip Forward (one that works in all apps)
Home = Back
Live TV = Play/Pause

I think that would give a better generic Android TV experience with the remote for someone that's not using Sling or the TiVo app.


----------



## Dan203

moyekj said:


> I think it may be worth consolidating all these adblink based customizations into 1 post (with different sections for each) and making that a sticky. As it is now there are at least 3 different threads with information scattered that will get lost over time.


If ptcfast2 wants to do that I'll make it a sticky. I don't want to steal his thunder and consolidate them all into a post that looks like it's authored by me though.


----------



## jimpmc

Dan203 said:


> My ultimate goal would be to remap it so...
> 
> Guide = App List
> TiVo = Home
> Back = Replay
> Skip = Skip Forward (one that works in all apps)
> Home = Back
> Live TV = Play/Pause
> 
> I think that would give a better generic Android TV experience with the remote for someone that's not using Sling or the TiVo app.


FYI, App List is long press of the Circle


----------



## ptcfast2

Dan203 said:


> If ptcfast2 wants to do that I'll make it a sticky. I don't want to steal his thunder and consolidate them all into a post that looks like it's authored by me though.


I can make a tips and tricks thread - I didn't think I would be venturing this far down the rabbit hole with this device when I made the first thread.


----------



## moyekj

ptcfast2 said:


> I can make a tips and tricks thread - I didn't think I would be venturing this far down the rabbit hole with this device when I made the first thread.


I noticed your commands changed in this thread since 1st post I saw.
"pm uninstall" is not a recognized command. Should it be the following instead?
cmd package uninstall


----------



## moyekj

moyekj said:


> I noticed your commands changed in this thread since 1st post I saw.
> "pm uninstall" is not a recognized command. Should it be the following instead?
> cmd package uninstall


Never mind, there was a problem with my adblink shell...


----------



## ptcfast2

moyekj said:


> I noticed your commands changed in this thread since 1st post I saw.
> "pm uninstall" is not a recognized command. Should it be the following instead?
> cmd package uninstall


You might need to re-enable them all and then use those commands. I've just been figuring out the best mix of commands to run so the stuff actually stops running, and disabling it isn't exactly the correct way for some of the apps.

Should look like this if the package is installed and enabled and then you go to uninstall it for a user:



Code:


SEI400TV:/ $ cmd package install-existing com.nes.tvglobalkeyhandler
Package com.nes.tvglobalkeyhandler installed for user: 0
SEI400TV:/ $ pm uninstall -k --user 0 com.nes.tvglobalkeyhandler
Success

In your case run this and then run the commands now in the guide for a fresh start:


Code:


pm enable com.utsmta.app
pm enable com.tivo.tivoplusplayer
pm enable com.tivo.tvlaunchercustomization
pm enable com.droidlogic.overlay
pm enable com.nes.bugtracker
pm enable com.nes.tvglobalkeyhandler
pm enable com.droidlogic
pm enable com.nes.daemonservice
pm enable com.nes.skywayclient
pm enable com.droidlogic.SubTitleService
pm enable com.limark.deviqcoreagent
reboot


----------



## moyekj

Dan203 said:


> My ultimate goal would be to remap it so...
> 
> Guide = App List
> TiVo = Home
> Back = Replay
> Skip = Skip Forward (one that works in all apps)
> Home = Back
> Live TV = Play/Pause
> 
> I think that would give a better generic Android TV experience with the remote for someone that's not using Sling or the TiVo app.


You're going to re-map the "back" button?? That's a vital button for all apps and Android TV OS too.


----------



## Dan203

moyekj said:


> You're going to re-map the "back" button?? That's a vital button for all apps and Android TV OS too.


Just put it in a different location. I want skip back/instant replay. I was just going to make back the circle button that's currently Home and make the TiVo button Home instead.


----------



## moyekj

Dan203 said:


> Just put it in a different location. I want skip back/instant replay. I was just going to make back the circle button that's currently Home and make the TiVo button Home instead.


Got it. What video applications do you use that support 1 button press for skip back and skip forwards?


----------



## spiderpumpkin

You wrote com.tivo.stream above. That disable command doesn't work but replacing it with com.tivo.atom disables the Stream app. Are com.tivo.stream and com.tivo.atom the same?


----------



## cybergrimes

I do the speed up animations change on every Android device, it's a good one for sure


----------



## spiderpumpkin

If you want remove some of the other preinstalled apps then here's a list. These are the ones I don't use right now so I removed them for now. 

pm uninstall -k --user 0 com.google.android.youtube.tv
pm uninstall -k --user 0 com.sling
pm uninstall -k --user 0 com.amazon.amazonvideo.livingroom
pm uninstall -k --user 0 com.netflix.ninja
pm uninstall -k --user 0 com.google.android.tv
pm uninstall -k --user 0 com.google.android.music
pm uninstall -k --user 0 com.google.android.videos
pm uninstall -k --user 0 com.google.android.play.games


----------



## foghorn2

Theres still stuff that Tivo tinkered with thats not removed with these commands, like enabling third pty apps to fully use the mpeg 2 decoder and excellent deinterlacing this hardware is capable of doing..This this is Do Do compared to the AirTV 4k Mini


----------



## ptcfast2

foghorn2 said:


> Theres still stuff that Tivo tinkered with thats not removed with these commands, like enabling third pty apps to fully use the mpeg 2 decoder and excellent deinterlacing this hardware is capable of doing..This this is Do Do compared to the AirTV 4k Mini


Can't remove everything just yet - I'm slowly exploring how they implemented stuff here and looking through the firmware.

There's a hidden button on the inside of the Stream's case that puts it into proper fastboot mode and I was able to unlock the device this way.

I'm toying with figuring out how to get custom firmware on the thing, or well, fixed versions of Android TV stuff from other boxes that use the same chipset as this one.

Working on getting TWRP booted so I can dump/backup the entire stock firmware so we have an image that can be reverted to if I go down the path of actually releasing custom firmware for the device.

I have a bad feeling this little guy won't be supported very well if the Edge is anything to go off of. The hardware itself is solid, the software is where the implementation is extremely poor.


----------



## foghorn2

Yes, they took great hardware and crapped it up. I hope the upcoming Googles Android TV stick does not do all this carp. The thrill is gone with this stick.


----------



## Dan203

moyekj said:


> Got it. What video applications do you use that support 1 button press for skip back and skip forwards?


Not sure. All of them support it on Apple TV, but not sure if that applies to the Android versions or not.


----------



## Levin83

Excellent work ptcfast2!


----------



## moyekj

Dan203 said:


> Not sure. All of them support it on Apple TV, but not sure if that applies to the Android versions or not.


Amazon Prime doesn't support 1 button skip in either direction for both browser and Android versions. In fact doesn't support skip at all, let alone 1 button. If there is a platform that does I'd like to know!


----------



## Dan203

moyekj said:


> Amazon Prime doesn't support 1 button skip in either direction for both browser and Android versions. In fact doesn't support skip at all, let alone 1 button. If there is a platform that does I'd like to know!


Works on Apple TV. Just tested to be sure.


----------



## moyekj

Dan203 said:


> Works on Apple TV. Just tested to be sure.


OK thanks. Just checked on my Android phone Amazon Prime app and it has skip back and forwards 10 seconds. And I was wrong about web version as it also has the same. So must be an Android TV limitation.


----------



## Dan203

moyekj said:


> OK thanks. Just checked on my Android phone Amazon Prime app and it has skip back and forwards 10 seconds. And I was wrong about web version as it also has the same. So must be an Android TV limitation.


I haven't had a chance to test it, but did you try all the media buttons available in button mapper?


----------



## moyekj

Dan203 said:


> I haven't had a chance to test it, but did you try all the media buttons available in button mapper?


Just checked. The Button Mapper media doesn't even have skip back/forwards, just ff/rew. And ff/rew media actions do nothing during Amazon Prime playback.


----------



## Scooter Scott

You guys are awesome!


----------



## philco782

If I jack up my stick during any of this stuff, is there a way to wipe and restore it to factory default, just like it was when fresh out of the box?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ptcfast2

philco782 said:


> If I jack up my stick during any of this stuff, is there a way to wipe and restore it to factory default, just like it was when fresh out of the box?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You can just reset it via the menu - option is there, but you can't really jack anything up with this. These are just normal OS commands that people would use on Android phones as well.


----------



## philco782

ptcfast2 said:


> You can just reset it via the menu - option is there, but you can't really jack anything up with this. These are just normal OS commands that people would use on Android phones as well.


No chance of bricking? I guess that means it's not rooted, so the file system can't get screwed up where it shouldn't get. User level permissions only it sounds like. That's good.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rczrider

ptcfast2 said:


> Can't remove everything just yet - I'm slowly exploring how they implemented stuff here and looking through the firmware.
> 
> There's a hidden button on the inside of the Stream's case that puts it into proper fastboot mode and I was able to unlock the device this way.
> 
> I'm toying with figuring out how to get custom firmware on the thing, or well, fixed versions of Android TV stuff from other boxes that use the same chipset as this one.
> 
> Working on getting TWRP booted so I can dump/backup the entire stock firmware so we have an image that can be reverted to if I go down the path of actually releasing custom firmware for the device.
> 
> I have a bad feeling this little guy won't be supported very well if the Edge is anything to go off of. The hardware itself is solid, the software is where the implementation is extremely poor.


And...followed. Very interested in tinkering with this thing (not as a dev, I don't have that kind of experience) and excited to see what you come up with.

In the meantime, have you figured out where firmware updates come from, so we can block the domain to prevent any updates from locking us out?

And agreed about this thing being left in the dust in terms of support. I can see TiVo packing it up before they really even try, simply because the bugs are too many to be worth the work of fixing them.

It's so close to being the best bang-for-your-buck device right now.


----------



## waterandland

How do you delete different apps from Tivo 4k stream? I want to delete specifically Pluto TV..


----------



## foghorn2

Android tv home > settings gear upper right > apps > see all apps > choose app > Uninstall


----------



## foghorn2

moyekj said:


> Amazon Prime doesn't support 1 button skip in either direction for both browser and Android versions. In fact doesn't support skip at all, let alone 1 button. If there is a platform that does I'd like to know!


Fire TV of course !

THe Prime app in ANdriod TV is old and decrepit.


----------



## waterandland

Disregard my last post. However, I know Sling TV is in the Tivo Guide if you subscribe to it. How can you add for instance, Philo TV or YoutubeTV to the Tivo Guide?


----------



## waterandland

Any possibility adding the Tivo Stream.app which is used to see and use your Tivo DVR?


----------



## spiderpumpkin

waterandland said:


> Any possibility adding the Tivo Stream.app which is used to see and use your Tivo DVR?


It can be installed but you will need a Bluetooth mouse or trackpad or air mouse to use.

Can you side load?


----------



## spiderpumpkin

I finally got the com.tivo.atom app uninstall command to stick after reboot. For some reason it always reactivated on reboot. The disable command would always stick after reboot but not uninstall.

Not sure what I did though. It was possible after I unpaired Stream 4K remote and kept getting TiVo remote pairing screen. So I uninstalled the two TiVo remote pairing apk files to get past screen on reboot but then rebooting would bring them back. Then I uninstalled the TiVo ota apk and those two TiVo pairing apks and rebooted with them staying uninstalled. Then I uninstalled atom apk and it finally stayed uninstalled and not just disabled after reboot. I may have also left off the -k part of the adb command.


----------



## spiderpumpkin

I deactivated my Stream 4K on TiVo.com. De-Tivoed Steam 4K Android TV box seems to work fine even after multiple reboots.

I didn't try it when I first got the Stream 4K, but I wonder if initial activation can be bypassed by clicking remote circle home button? Then you could access settings, enable developer mode, activate usb debugging mode, use adblink to de-tivo box and then never have to activate at all.


----------



## MPyro

With this can you enable audio passthrough somehow ?


----------



## siratfus

ptcfast2 said:


> To remove the majority of Tivo's customizations so you can simply use the Stream as an Android TV dongle that you have control over. With this guide, we leave the auto-pairing service for the remote, disable all the Tivo related applications/customization locks, and keep the OTA Updater. A lot of this stuff runs in the background and slows down the Stream a great deal when enabled.
> 
> If you wish to disable automatic remote programming, please see this guide: Here's How To Disable Tivo's Automatic Remote Programming
> 
> Enable Developer Mode by going to Device Preferences --> About --> Build and click it a few times until it tells you that you are a "Developer".
> Then go to Device Preferences --> Developer Options--> USB Debugging and enable this option.
> Go to Network & Internet --> Available Networks and click your connected WiFi network to see what your Stream's IP address currently is.
> Download and install adblink
> In adblink enter your Stream's IP address in the "Ad Hoc IP" field.
> Click "Connect". You'll be prompted to accept the connection on the Stream itself - accept it and also remember the device if prompted.
> Once adblink reports that you are connected click "ADB Shell"
> Copy and paste the following commands in the terminal window:
> *pm uninstall -k --user 0 com.utsmta.app
> pm uninstall -k --user 0 com.tivo.tivoplusplayer
> pm uninstall -k --user 0 com.tivo.tvlaunchercustomization
> pm uninstall -k --user 0 com.droidlogic.overlay
> pm uninstall -k --user 0 com.nes.bugtracker
> pm uninstall -k --user 0 com.nes.tvglobalkeyhandler
> pm uninstall -k --user 0 com.droidlogic
> pm uninstall -k --user 0 com.nes.daemonservice
> pm uninstall -k --user 0 com.nes.skywayclient
> pm uninstall -k --user 0 com.droidlogic.SubTitleService
> pm uninstall -k --user 0 com.limark.deviqcoreagent
> pm disable-user --user 0 com.tivo.atom
> reboot
> *​The above commands allow you to completely customize Android TV as a generic box without any Tivo locks and customizations. I've left things you can manually disable via the App menu on the device enabled - if there's other stuff you don't want to see you can go there to remove other bundled non-Tivo apps.
> 
> If you wish to enable any of the apps you disabled, you can do so from the application menu on the device, or simply replace* pm uninstall -k --user 0 *on each command with* cmd package install-existing *and then reboot the device. These commands do not remove the packages from the device, they simply remove these from running under your current user which allows for better performance and customization.
> 
> If you want to remove the core Tivo Stream app from showing up on your home screen go to Settings --> Device Preferences --> Home Screen --> Customize Channels --> Tivo Stream.
> 
> *Speed Up Animations (*_Optional_*)*
> Under the Device Preferences --> Developer Options menu there are 3 menu items called Windows animation scale, Transition animation scale, and Animation duration scale set to values of 1x. You can set these to .5x instead and it will speed up the animations of Android TV a bit.


Are you completely removing the Tivo Stream app with this mod? Coming from a fire tv that's slowing down, this device is already snappy as is for me. I actually like the Tivo Stream app. But If I can make it faster without losing the app, then I'd do it. Are any of these things you're uninstalling required for the Tivo Stream app to function properly?


----------



## siratfus

I was starting to get excited about Button Mapper, but I'm finding out that the longer you're playing with it setting things up, the chance of the Tivo Stream locking up increases. When I spend a considerable amount of time mapping things, eventually everything locks up. You guys have same experience?


----------



## moyekj

I only re-mapped 3 buttons, but I noticed the operation of those buttons is slower compared to non re-mapped ones. But no lockups for my limited use so far. Sounds like getting carried away with a lot of re-mapping is not a good idea.


----------



## siratfus

moyekj said:


> I only re-mapped 3 buttons, but I noticed the operation of those buttons is slower compared to non re-mapped ones. But no lockups for my limited use so far. Sounds like getting carried away with a lot of re-mapping is not a good idea.


I realized that how you map something also affects how certain unmapped buttons behave. I'm trying to get the Google Assistant to work with my Caavo remote to no avail so far. Any mapped buttons, you see the assistant pop up and start spinning like it's about to work, but then it goes away. I remap Google Assistant on the Tivo Stream fine, but it already has a dedicated button for that.

I would like it on my Caavo since pairing the Caavo has disabled the pop-up keyboard. Caavo itself has a voice button, but it searches its own OS. In the Caavo setting, I can set it so the voice will search the Tivo Stream 4k itself, and not the Caavo OS. But this doesn't work, it relays the search to the Tivo Stream 4k by going to the Google Search bar, but that's it. Nothing happens. Probably has to do with the fact that the keyboard has been disabled to begin with. LOL!


----------



## siratfus

Did any of you map a button to "KILL FOREGROUND APP?" I wonder if this will work for times when it locks up. I just did it. Can't wait till it locks up again to test it out! LOL!


----------



## flyingkite123

Did anyone successfully remap any button to allow MENU to show up? I tried to remapped INFO to display app menu but nothing is happening.
I enable customization > remapped single tap to "show menu". I'm using the free version atm, not sure if pro will help but if someone can test it and let me know how you did it i'd greatly appreciate it.


----------



## spiderpumpkin

flyingkite123 said:


> Did anyone successfully remap any button to allow MENU to show up? I tried to remapped INFO to display app menu but nothing is happening.
> I enable customization > remapped single tap to "show menu". I'm using the free version atm, not sure if pro will help but if someone can test it and let me know how you did it i'd greatly appreciate it.


I believe holding down the d-pad center button registers as menu by default.


----------



## siratfus

KILL FOREGROUND BUTTON worked when my tivo was acting up last night. I was able to scroll left and right, but I couldn't move vertically, nor could I enter an app. So I clicked the KILL button I mapped and all was well. Better than unplugging the Tivo. You guys should map this button.


----------



## cybergrimes

Bumping this for newer users to see


----------



## dbpaddler

Don't really care to go the adb route. Happy just disabling the tivo stream part. Don't see the dash to the left of the tivo recommendations to get rid of it. Is that any accessible if you do removals via adb? 

Having done so much rooting and modding over the years, I'm just over it. Haven't rooted or used ADB in three years. 

Still like this box though. Actually has me contemplating giving channels dvr a try and throwing one more of these on bedroom TV that now hosts the Bolt and its lackluster OTA tuners. Figured I'd give channels a try before buyjng a used roamio OTA.


----------



## TivoJD

dbpaddler said:


> Don't really care to go the adb route. Happy just disabling the tivo stream part. Don't see the dash to the left of the tivo recommendations to get rid of it. Is that any accessible if you do removals via adb?
> 
> Having done so much rooting and modding over the years, I'm just over it. Haven't rooted or used ADB in three years.
> 
> Still like this box though. Actually has me contemplating giving channels dvr a try and throwing one more of these on bedroom TV that now hosts the Bolt and its lackluster OTA tuners. Figured I'd give channel a try before biuk g a used roamio OTA.


If you disable the right apps, you should be able to see it, adb not needed, be sure to reboot after disabling them before you try to find the dash. The ones I have read to disable are Tivo Stream, TivoPlusPlayer & com.tivo.tvlaunchercustomization. The dash is not viewable unless you are on the row and keep pressing left after you disable and reboot.


----------



## dbpaddler

TivoJD said:


> If you disable the right apps, you should be able to see it, adb not needed, be sure to reboot after disabling them before you try to find the dash. The ones I have read to disable are Tivo Stream, TivoPlusPlayer & com.tivo.tvlaunchercustomization. The dash is not viewable unless you are on the row and keep pressing left after you disable and reboot.


Was weird. Disabled those three and restarted, but couldn't get the dash. Just tried this morning and got it and disabled it. Go figure.

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## ncbill

So is anyone else old enough to read ADB as "Apple Desktop Bus?"


----------



## sjsaleem

I was able to remove Tivo recommend row from home screen using these instructions. I use Channels DVR Accessibility settings to make the Live , TiVo and Guide buttons work with Channels app. 
Live button still launch Sling app. How to fix this?


----------



## dbpaddler

sjsaleem said:


> I was able to remove Tivo recommend row from home screen using these instructions. I use Channels DVR Accessibility settings to make the Live , TiVo and Guide buttons work with Channels app.
> Live button still launch Sling app. How to fix this?


Did you try button mapper? I don't have my quatro yet so I haven't delved that far into it.

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## NashGuy

sjsaleem said:


> I was able to remove Tivo recommend row from home screen using these instructions. I use Channels DVR Accessibility settings to make the Live , TiVo and Guide buttons work with Channels app.
> Live button still launch Sling app. How to fix this?


Maybe this helps:
The best cheap Android TV streamer for cord-cutters: A TiVo Stream 4K with its TiVo features removed

Scroll down to the "Channels DVR Integration" section.


----------



## Pokemon_Dad

sjsaleem said:


> I was able to remove Tivo recommend row from home screen using these instructions. I use Channels DVR Accessibility settings to make the Live , TiVo and Guide buttons work with Channels app.
> Live button still launch Sling app. How to fix this?





dbpaddler said:


> Did you try button mapper? I don't have my quatro yet so I haven't delved that far into it.


According to a Channels developer, the Live and Netflix buttons cannot be changed with Button Mapper. These two threads on TCF and CC refer to each other, and nobody has yet posted a way to remap those in either forum.


----------



## BillyClyde

sjsaleem said:


> I was able to remove Tivo recommend row from home screen using these instructions. I use Channels DVR Accessibility settings to make the Live , TiVo and Guide buttons work with Channels app.
> Live button still launch Sling app. How to fix this?





Pokemon_Dad said:


> According to a Channels developer, the Live and Netflix buttons cannot be changed with Button Mapper. These two threads on TCF and CC refer to each other, and nobody has yet posted a way to remap those in either forum.


After I removed the TiVo stuff and then turned on the Channels Button Mapper in Accessibility Menu, it all worked as advertised, including when I hit the Live button it goes to live TV (last channel I was watching) in the Channels DVR app. I'm not sure why yours doesn't do this and it still opens Sling?


----------



## dbpaddler

BillyClyde said:


> After I removed the TiVo stuff and then turned on the Channels Button Mapper in Accessibility Menu, it all worked as advertised, including when I hit the Live button it goes to live TV (last channel I was watching) in the Channels DVR app. I'm not sure why yours doesn't do this and it still opens Sling?


Yeah. That's what the tech hive article mentioned.

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim1348

I did this a few minutes ago and I think I like the TiVo Stream 4K quite a bit better now. Thank you, Ptcfast! It was easy, too, because my youngest son was home. He is 20 years old and an IT major. He became interested in what I was doing and commented that he had done similar things with his Android smartphone. So, when it was time to download and install Adblink, I said, "Do you want to do it?" He did and I watched. It was dead simple and quick!



ptcfast2 said:


> To remove the majority of Tivo's customizations so you can simply use the Stream as an Android TV dongle that you have control over. With this guide, we leave the auto-pairing service for the remote, disable all the Tivo related applications/customization locks, and keep the OTA Updater. A lot of this stuff runs in the background and slows down the Stream a great deal when enabled.
> 
> If you wish to disable automatic remote programming, please see this guide: Here's How To Disable Tivo's Automatic Remote Programming
> 
> Enable Developer Mode by going to Device Preferences --> About --> Build and click it a few times until it tells you that you are a "Developer".
> Then go to Device Preferences --> Developer Options--> USB Debugging and enable this option.
> Go to Network & Internet --> Available Networks and click your connected WiFi network to see what your Stream's IP address currently is.
> Download and install adblink
> In adblink enter your Stream's IP address in the "Ad Hoc IP" field.
> Click "Connect". You'll be prompted to accept the connection on the Stream itself - accept it and also remember the device if prompted.
> Once adblink reports that you are connected click "ADB Shell"
> Copy and paste the following commands in the terminal window:
> *pm uninstall -k --user 0 com.utsmta.app
> pm uninstall -k --user 0 com.tivo.tivoplusplayer
> pm uninstall -k --user 0 com.tivo.tvlaunchercustomization
> pm uninstall -k --user 0 com.droidlogic.overlay
> pm uninstall -k --user 0 com.nes.bugtracker
> pm uninstall -k --user 0 com.nes.tvglobalkeyhandler
> pm uninstall -k --user 0 com.nes.daemonservice
> pm uninstall -k --user 0 com.nes.skywayclient
> pm uninstall -k --user 0 com.droidlogic.SubTitleService
> pm uninstall -k --user 0 com.limark.deviqcoreagent
> pm disable-user --user 0 com.tivo.atom
> reboot
> *​The above commands allow you to completely customize Android TV as a generic box without any Tivo locks and customizations. I've left things you can manually disable via the App menu on the device enabled - if there's other stuff you don't want to see you can go there to remove other bundled non-Tivo apps.
> 
> If you wish to enable any of the apps you disabled, you can do so from the application menu on the device, or simply replace* pm uninstall -k --user 0 *on each command with* cmd package install-existing *and then reboot the device. These commands do not remove the packages from the device, they simply remove these from running under your current user which allows for better performance and customization.
> 
> If you want to remove the core Tivo Stream app from showing up on your home screen go to Settings --> Device Preferences --> Home Screen --> Customize Channels --> Tivo Stream.
> 
> *Speed Up Animations (*_Optional_*)*
> Under the Device Preferences --> Developer Options menu there are 3 menu items called Windows animation scale, Transition animation scale, and Animation duration scale set to values of 1x. You can set these to .5x instead and it will speed up the animations of Android TV a bit.





ptcfast2 said:


> To remove the majority of Tivo's customizations so you can simply use the Stream as an Android TV dongle that you have control over. With this guide, we leave the auto-pairing service for the remote, disable all the Tivo related applications/customization locks, and keep the OTA Updater. A lot of this stuff runs in the background and slows down the Stream a great deal when enabled.
> 
> If you wish to disable automatic remote programming, please see this guide: Here's How To Disable Tivo's Automatic Remote Programming
> 
> Enable Developer Mode by going to Device Preferences --> About --> Build and click it a few times until it tells you that you are a "Developer".
> Then go to Device Preferences --> Developer Options--> USB Debugging and enable this option.
> Go to Network & Internet --> Available Networks and click your connected WiFi network to see what your Stream's IP address currently is.
> Download and install adblink
> In adblink enter your Stream's IP address in the "Ad Hoc IP" field.
> Click "Connect". You'll be prompted to accept the connection on the Stream itself - accept it and also remember the device if prompted.
> Once adblink reports that you are connected click "ADB Shell"
> Copy and paste the following commands in the terminal window:
> *pm uninstall -k --user 0 com.utsmta.app
> pm uninstall -k --user 0 com.tivo.tivoplusplayer
> pm uninstall -k --user 0 com.tivo.tvlaunchercustomization
> pm uninstall -k --user 0 com.droidlogic.overlay
> pm uninstall -k --user 0 com.nes.bugtracker
> pm uninstall -k --user 0 com.nes.tvglobalkeyhandler
> pm uninstall -k --user 0 com.nes.daemonservice
> pm uninstall -k --user 0 com.nes.skywayclient
> pm uninstall -k --user 0 com.droidlogic.SubTitleService
> pm uninstall -k --user 0 com.limark.deviqcoreagent
> pm disable-user --user 0 com.tivo.atom
> reboot
> *​The above commands allow you to completely customize Android TV as a generic box without any Tivo locks and customizations. I've left things you can manually disable via the App menu on the device enabled - if there's other stuff you don't want to see you can go there to remove other bundled non-Tivo apps.
> 
> If you wish to enable any of the apps you disabled, you can do so from the application menu on the device, or simply replace* pm uninstall -k --user 0 *on each command with* cmd package install-existing *and then reboot the device. These commands do not remove the packages from the device, they simply remove these from running under your current user which allows for better performance and customization.
> 
> If you want to remove the core Tivo Stream app from showing up on your home screen go to Settings --> Device Preferences --> Home Screen --> Customize Channels --> Tivo Stream.
> 
> *Speed Up Animations (*_Optional_*)*
> Under the Device Preferences --> Developer Options menu there are 3 menu items called Windows animation scale, Transition animation scale, and Animation duration scale set to values of 1x. You can set these to .5x instead and it will speed up the animations of Android TV a bit.


----------



## Moey

Thank you for your hard work 
I have a friend who did your tutorial on how to de TiVo your TiVo and his Netflix key stopped working 
How can I do your tutorial without losing my Netflix remote button?
I need that button for Netflix so which command need to be modified 
Also is there any way to enable the android system volume because I can’t pair the TiVo remote to my tv
Thx


----------



## dbpaddler

Moey said:


> Thank you for your hard work
> I have a friend who did your tutorial on how to de TiVo your TiVo and his Netflix key stopped working
> How can I do your tutorial without losing my Netflix remote button?
> I need that button for Netflix so which command need to be modified
> Also is there any way to enable the android system volume because I can't pair the TiVo remote to my tv
> Thx


Did you do the latest update? And did you reset the remote and try again?

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Moey

dbpaddler said:


> Did you do the latest update? And did you reset the remote and try again?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


Yes I did both my tv is a Chinese model not sold in the usa with a Bluetooth remote it seems not compatible with the stream


----------



## dbpaddler

Moey said:


> Yes I did both my tv is a Chinese model not sold in the usa with a Bluetooth remote it seems not compatible with the stream


Probably the reason why. Don't think my LeEco would work with it. Only worked on a Tivo learning remote. One of my peeves with tivo. Remotes are well designed, but crap functionality wise. Very few learn. Very few have back lights. Different non line of sight tech that's not always compatible with certain dvr's. They can never make just one perfect learning backlit remote. And even now they take control from the user. No back light. No learning. Annoying.

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Moey

dbpaddler said:


> Probably the reason why. Don't think my LeEco would work with it. Only worked on a Tivo learning remote. One of my peeves with tivo. Remotes are well designed, but crap functionality wise. Very few learn. Very few have back lights. Different non line of sight tech that's not always compatible with certain dvr's. They can never make just one perfect learning backlit remote. And even now they take control from the user. No back light. No learning. Annoying.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


Any thoughts on how you can implement the de TiVo commands without losing the Netflix button


----------



## dbpaddler

Moey said:


> Any thoughts on how you can implement the de TiVo commands without losing the Netflix button


I didn't bother with adb. I was fine just disabling the apps. So my Netflix button still works. Didn't look into the adb commands, so not sure what disabled the button. You can try downloading button mapper and see what the list of commands is, to see if tur Netflix one is in there. But I'd see if others experienced the same issue, as I haven't read that happening.

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## rczrider

Why isn't this thread a sticky?

Anyway, I'm on my third TS4K and figured I'd finally try removing the useless TiVo stuff and a few other things. On this unit, I'm doing:

"de-TiVo" via adbLink per the OP
Button Mapper to make the dumb TiVo button something useful (like Home)
Uninstalled Android TV Home update that turned the TS4K into a digital billboard for crap I don't care about (Play Store > My Apps > Apps on this device > Android TV Home > Uninstall Updates)

Sideloaded Smart YouTube TV (via adbLink) to get rid of ads
Disabled the Stream app
So as long as TiVo doesn't bork the software again (which, let's be honest, they have a 50/50 shot of doing with each update) - and assuming this particular remote doesn't randomly "sleep" and/or completely forget how to use my soundbar or TV - we finally have a device that is much closer to being worth $50!


----------



## Alex_7

rczrider said:


> Why isn't this thread a sticky?
> 
> Anyway, I'm on my third TS4K and figured I'd finally try removing the useless TiVo stuff and a few other things. On this unit, I'm doing:
> 
> "de-TiVo" via adbLink per the OP
> Button Mapper to make the dumb TiVo button something useful (like Home)
> Uninstalled Android TV Home update that turned the TS4K into a digital billboard for crap I don't care about (Play Store > My Apps > Apps on this device > Android TV Home > Uninstall Updates)
> 
> Sideloaded Smart YouTube TV (via adbLink) to get rid of ads
> Disabled the Stream app
> So as long as TiVo doesn't bork the software again (which, let's be honest, they have a 50/50 shot of doing with each update) - and assuming this particular remote doesn't randomly "sleep" and/or completely forget how to use my soundbar or TV - we finally have a device that is much closer to being worth $50!


Did they re-add developer options? Last I heard was the recent firmware update removed the option to enable developer options


----------



## dbpaddler

Well if he bought yet another one, it's probably still on the older firmware, and then they halted the update. 

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## rczrider

Alex_7 said:


> Did they re-add developer options? Last I heard was the recent firmware update removed the option to enable developer options


Didn't they release a small firmware update that removed the PIN from developer options? My second unit had access, lost it, and received an update at some point (I didn't see it happen) that re-enabled developer access. Oddly, it was after that update that my remote went on the fritz, though it might just be coincidence.

The unit I got today did an update after I set it up, but when I went to force an update check after that, it said there weren't any. Based on the menus, it looked like the latest firmware.


dbpaddler said:


> Well if he bought yet another one, it's probably still on the older firmware, and then they halted the update.


I didn't buy a third one, it's a replacement Amazon sent me for the second that had a defective remote that TiVo wouldn't replace. I wasn't aware you could halt the update outside of turning off the internet or unplugging the device (and then I assume it'll just resume once it's back online).

If I'd thought about it, I'd check my router for the IP or domain that TiVo uses for firmware updates and then block that at the router level so they can't update it without my permission.


----------



## 241705

Does the AndroidTV home screen still look the same after "de-TiVo'ing"? I'd assume yes, but just curious. Thanks.


----------



## dbpaddler

blackngold75 said:


> Does the AndroidTV home screen still look the same after "de-TiVo'ing"? I'd assume yes, but just curious. Thanks.


You'd have to uninstall the updates on the Google app and uncheck auto update to remove their new ad at the top.

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## rczrider

Anyone done this with the latest update? Amazon just refunded my money and told me to keep the TS4K I tried to return, so I unpacked it and let it update. Following the instructions in the OP doesn't get rid of the useless Stream app on the home screen anymore.


----------



## dbpaddler

Scratch that. Not sure if I had to, but I in installed updates, re-disabled, restarted. Went to customize channels and unchecked the remaining stream recommendations. And it's gone from the Google menu. 

Could I have not Uninstalled updates? Not sure. Started playing and forgot about customizing channels. So I'd try that first and see if you can uncheck the recommended originals one from stream. Maybe that one just re-enabled itself with the update. 

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## gjb13

Is there somewhere where I can find out what all of these services are?
*pm uninstall -k --user 0 com.utsmta.app
pm uninstall -k --user 0 com.tivo.tivoplusplayer
pm uninstall -k --user 0 com.tivo.tvlaunchercustomization
pm uninstall -k --user 0 com.droidlogic.overlay
pm uninstall -k --user 0 com.nes.bugtracker
pm uninstall -k --user 0 com.nes.tvglobalkeyhandler
pm uninstall -k --user 0 com.nes.daemonservice
pm uninstall -k --user 0 com.nes.skywayclient
pm uninstall -k --user 0 com.droidlogic.SubTitleService
pm uninstall -k --user 0 com.limark.deviqcoreagent
pm disable-user --user 0 com.tivo.atom*


----------



## C M H

good question


gjb13 said:


> Is there somewhere where I can find out what all of these services are?
> *pm uninstall -k --user 0 com.utsmta.app
> pm uninstall -k --user 0 com.tivo.tivoplusplayer
> pm uninstall -k --user 0 com.tivo.tvlaunchercustomization
> pm uninstall -k --user 0 com.droidlogic.overlay
> pm uninstall -k --user 0 com.nes.bugtracker
> pm uninstall -k --user 0 com.nes.tvglobalkeyhandler
> pm uninstall -k --user 0 com.nes.daemonservice
> pm uninstall -k --user 0 com.nes.skywayclient
> pm uninstall -k --user 0 com.droidlogic.SubTitleService
> pm uninstall -k --user 0 com.limark.deviqcoreagent
> pm disable-user --user 0 com.tivo.atom*


----------



## C M H

id like to know too


----------



## hopdevil8

I still can't get past the "no signal" screen, despite switching outlets, switching hdmi ports.


----------



## scottchez

Long time poster here had many Tivos over the years . . .

I got to say, De Tivoing this device makes it one of the best Streaming devices out there.
That button mapper thing is amazing.
I use it with YouTube TV, dont even have Sling.
Love all the Android Home Page lines of content displayed.

Everyone has got to try this.


----------



## scottchez

I mostly use YouTube TV for Live TV and the unlimited DVR storage.

QUESTION: what is the best way to customize for YouTube TV? What are others doing?

I tried side loading Google TV, the one with the new Chrome Google TV stick but like others said Netflix integration and others are missing.

How To side load the new Google TV app
=============
( i did need to create a button to launch it or use a startup launcher tool)
1.
How to Get the New Google TV UI on Android TV - Nvidia Shield, Mi Box, Sony & More « Gadget Hacks

2.
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.farmerbb.launcherhack

The built in android home stream seems much better.
I thought about Relgood Aggregator but do not see any buttons to launch Netflix apps.
I think thought about have an other button just for an app list list app.

QUESTION: what is a good App Launch App that I can map a button to. Wife likes the Roku look to launch things and Realgood does not have an app list.

Ideas?


----------



## BillyClyde

If you can side load the entire Google TV UI onto this thing, I wonder if you can also do it for operator tier versions from the likes of T-Vision and AT&T TV?


----------



## scottchez

Mine seems slower now after de tivoing.
I must of messed something up as I also installed a lot of other apps and some side loads.

QUESTION: How do I put back all the Tivo stuff. What is the roll back plan? Do I just factor reset and loose my other settings and installs? Will factory reset even put the apps back?


----------



## gkottner

scottchez said:


> Mine seems slower now after de tivoing.
> I must of messed something up as I also installed a lot of other apps and some side loads.
> 
> QUESTION: How do I put back all the Tivo stuff. What is the roll back plan? Do I just factor reset and loose my other settings and installs? Will factory reset even put the apps back?


Very first post on this thread (near the bottom of the post) tells how to reverse the commands. Appears you can just do it through the Stream 4K menus.

I de-tivoed mine shortly after this post started up and haven't had any issues, so I can't tell you how the reverse steps work.


----------



## scottchez

NEW QUESTION- What do all these do? I want to *Partially De Tivoing the Tivo* to make it a good content aggregator?

I now want to Partially De Tivo my Tivo.
I want to use the Default Andriod Home screen with all the content rows and leave the TIVO Lines for suggestions. It even has a row for PLEX and YOUTUBE TV (just channel hot buttons) and Reg YouTube plus 20 more.

Since I am using Youtube TV this make for a good content Aggregator as I get rows for each up, plus Tivo.

So far I disabled the Two already suggested here and it still works. I dont want to ever use the Tivo Channel guide, that button is re mapped to Youtube TV

Ideas?



gjb13 said:


> Is there somewhere where I can find out what all of these services are?
> *pm uninstall -k --user 0 com.utsmta.app
> pm uninstall -k --user 0 com.tivo.tivoplusplayer
> pm uninstall -k --user 0 com.tivo.tvlaunchercustomization
> pm uninstall -k --user 0 com.droidlogic.overlay
> pm uninstall -k --user 0 com.nes.bugtracker
> pm uninstall -k --user 0 com.nes.tvglobalkeyhandler
> pm uninstall -k --user 0 com.nes.daemonservice
> pm uninstall -k --user 0 com.nes.skywayclient
> pm uninstall -k --user 0 com.droidlogic.SubTitleService
> pm uninstall -k --user 0 com.limark.deviqcoreagent
> pm disable-user --user 0 com.tivo.atom*


----------



## Brinohm

Does anyone know how to reverse this line in the list of commands?

* pm disable-user --user 0 com.tivo.atom
*
I see how to reverse all the others, but not this one and I'm really hoping to not have to do a factory reset to undo this step.


----------



## scottchez

Update
These steps still work good.
New ideas to all once done
1. Side load the new Google TV Home Page. it now integrates with Youtube TV AND NOW SLING
2. Use button mapped to change buttons to use the new Google TV
3. Also use botton mapper for one of the buttons to launch ATV Launch and turn it into a Roku like Mene device so you have BOTH a Google TV device and a Roku depending on the botton you push
4. Use the Launch on Boot App to map to start your fav streaming service or Menu app on launch like the FireTV does

Still love the remove, just wish Tivo would dump their software that is so bugging use other


----------



## ThaDraGun

I used button remapper to reprogram the TiVo button to open an app. When I push the button it opens TiVo in the background (I see the TiVo load screen) and the app I chose. How do I get rid of that TiVo? Is there a way to disable it?


----------



## john Barth

Hi some of the apps in the OP seem like they may be useful. If I want to get something back b/c something breaks or I just change my mind, is it possible short of factory reset?

Is there an explanation somewhere for what these apps do? I googled com.nes.tvglobalkeyhandler and it just points to this thread

thanks


----------



## FTD

So I wanted to give this a try, but settings does not have selectable device preferences. Is this not possible anymore on current firmware?


----------



## rainwater

FTD said:


> So I wanted to give this a try, but settings does not have selectable device preferences. Is this not possible anymore on current firmware?


Device preferences hasn't changed. It is where all of the Android TV settings are located.


----------



## XRaiderV17

how much faster does the TS4K run with all the tivo stuff disabled?


----------



## john Barth

XRaiderV17 said:


> how much faster does the TS4K run with all the tivo stuff disabled?


I ran geekbench 4 after doing all debloat in first post, and got 778 single core 2059 multi. I did not test before doing debloat, but this is nearly identical to what this reviewer got. I assume they are running on stock

Benchmark Results for Walmart's Onn 4K Android TV Streaming Box

Interestingly, the lowly Walmart onn beats the tivo and the new fire sticks, lagging only behind the Chromecast with Google TV

Maybe debloat keeps some stuff from loading, free up a bit of RAM, but any performance difference is pretty much placebo


----------



## XRaiderV17

wait wait wait..hold up, a walmart streamer box beats the tivo and current gen fire sticks? what kind of freaky space witchcraft magic is this heresey?


----------



## rainwater

XRaiderV17 said:


> wait wait wait..hold up, a walmart streamer box beats the tivo and current gen fire sticks? what kind of freaky space witchcraft magic is this heresey?


The TiVo Stream 4K and the onn device are basically the exact same hardware (same SoC).


----------



## john Barth

rainwater said:


> The TiVo Stream 4K and the onn device are basically the exact same hardware (same SoC).


Yep, and Walmart is much more stock, which may be why it scores better on benchmark. Down side, they didn't spend money to license dolby vision or Atmos, even though the hardware can support it, it has some glitchy bugs, and the remote and unit feel cheap, according to reviews.


----------



## XRaiderV17

is it worth it, far as an alternative streamer box is concerned?


----------



## dbpaddler

XRaiderV17 said:


> is it worth it, far as an alternative streamer box is concerned?


It's my main streamer on three setups. The 4th is a ccgtv. Easy to tell which one I prefer.

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## XRaiderV17

how do I reverse command *pm disable-user --user 0 com.tivo.atom*


----------



## john Barth

XRaiderV17 said:


> how do I reverse command *pm disable-user --user 0 com.tivo.atom*


pm enable <package-name>


----------



## XRaiderV17

so..that means the command should be...
pm enable-user --user 0 com.tivo.atom
result is command unknown.


----------



## john Barth

XRaiderV17 said:


> so..that means the command should be...
> pm enable-user --user 0 com.tivo.atom
> result is command unknown.


No just pm enable


----------



## XRaiderV17

...what am I enabling then if not that command? I'm pretty confused now. can you specify WHAT exactly I should use to reenable that particular option?


----------



## john Barth

XRaiderV17 said:


> ...what am I enabling then if not that command? I'm pretty confused now. can you specify WHAT exactly I should use to reenable that particular option?


At the command line, enter

adb shell pm enable com.tivo.atom


----------



## XRaiderV17

thank you. was getting some...off...behavior on my tivo, so I reenabled everything. seems to have addressed the matter.


----------



## XRaiderV17

semi related(hidden command/functionality)

....I seem to recall there being a command to get this thing to cough up the system's real time performance statistics...does anyone know it?

and would anyone happen to know of a way(app/settings etc) for determining what hdcp standard a tv uses? (trying to determine if my tv supports hdcp 2.2)


----------



## bbgarnett

Hello first post here, Just got a stream 4K and de tivoed it. Anyways I have an HD Homerun and use the Google Live channels app https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.google.android.tv&hl=en_US&gl=US

Anyways when I am in the guide and scroll down using the dpad it will scroll down but after a few scrolls/clicks it will also start scrolling right at the same time. So just wondering if there is any way to fix that or not. Also on another note is there a way to map the guide button to open the program guide while in the app as right now I have the button mapped to open the live channels app. So was just wondering if while watching tv could I hit guide to get straight to the program guide as right now you have to hit center button on the dpad to bring up the little menu and then again to open the program guide, not a huge deal but might be a nice little QOL thing.

Thanks,


----------



## Eliminater74

Here is a little update to current Mods/Tricks/hacks:

After doing this, device was like a google Chrome TV device. and extremely fast.

you will need a way to adb to device, again make sure device is in developer settings/ enable USB DEBUGGING:

I always just use: x = whatever your device is listed as


Code:


adb connect 192.168.1.x.:5555

Then:


Code:


adb shell

then copy and paste the below:


Code:


Copy and paste the following commands in the terminal window:
pm uninstall -k --user 0 com.utsmta.app
pm uninstall -k --user 0 com.tivo.tivoplusplayer
pm uninstall -k --user 0 com.tivo.tvlaunchercustomization
pm uninstall -k --user 0 com.droidlogic.overlay
pm uninstall -k --user 0 com.nes.tvbugtracker
pm uninstall -k --user 0 com.nes.tvglobalkeyhandler
pm uninstall -k --user 0 com.nes.daemonservice
pm uninstall -k --user 0 com.nes.skywayclient
pm uninstall -k --user 0 com.droidlogic.SubTitleService
pm uninstall -k --user 0 com.limark.deviqcoreagent
pm disable-user --user 0 com.tivo.atom
pm uninstall -k --user 0 com.google.android.youtube.tv
pm uninstall -k --user 0 com.sling
pm uninstall -k --user 0 com.amazon.amazonvideo.livingroom
pm uninstall -k --user 0 com.netflix.ninja
pm uninstall -k --user 0 com.google.android.tv
pm uninstall -k --user 0 com.google.android.music
pm uninstall -k --user 0 com.google.android.videos
pm uninstall -k --user 0 com.google.android.play.games
pm uninstall -k --user 0 com.imdbtv.livingroom
pm uninstall -k --user 0 com.google.android.youtube.tvmusic
pm uninstall -k --user 0 com.google.android.tv.bugreportsender
pm uninstall -k --user 0 com.google.android.feedback
pm uninstall -k --user 0 com.android.camera2
pm uninstall -k --user 0 com.tivo.sageservice
reboot

This should surely give you back nearly full speed.

If you wanna do the remote hack. Use OPS method/guide for that..

By the time you do all this above, you wont even remember your device was ever a TiVo Stream 4k at one time.


----------



## dtm1017

Eliminater74 said:


> Here is a little update to current Mods/Tricks/hacks:
> 
> After doing this, device was like a google Chrome TV device. and extremely fast.
> 
> you will need a way to adb to device, again make sure device is in developer settings/ enable USB DEBUGGING:
> 
> I always just use: x = whatever your device is listed as
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> adb connect 192.168.1.x.:5555
> 
> Then:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> adb shell
> 
> then copy and paste the below:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Copy and paste the following commands in the terminal window:
> pm uninstall -k --user 0 com.utsmta.app
> pm uninstall -k --user 0 com.tivo.tivoplusplayer
> pm uninstall -k --user 0 com.tivo.tvlaunchercustomization
> pm uninstall -k --user 0 com.droidlogic.overlay
> pm uninstall -k --user 0 com.nes.tvbugtracker
> pm uninstall -k --user 0 com.nes.tvglobalkeyhandler
> pm uninstall -k --user 0 com.nes.daemonservice
> pm uninstall -k --user 0 com.nes.skywayclient
> pm uninstall -k --user 0 com.droidlogic.SubTitleService
> pm uninstall -k --user 0 com.limark.deviqcoreagent
> pm disable-user --user 0 com.tivo.atom
> pm uninstall -k --user 0 com.google.android.youtube.tv
> pm uninstall -k --user 0 com.sling
> pm uninstall -k --user 0 com.amazon.amazonvideo.livingroom
> pm uninstall -k --user 0 com.netflix.ninja
> pm uninstall -k --user 0 com.google.android.tv
> pm uninstall -k --user 0 com.google.android.music
> pm uninstall -k --user 0 com.google.android.videos
> pm uninstall -k --user 0 com.google.android.play.games
> pm uninstall -k --user 0 com.imdbtv.livingroom
> pm uninstall -k --user 0 com.google.android.youtube.tvmusic
> pm uninstall -k --user 0 com.google.android.tv.bugreportsender
> pm uninstall -k --user 0 com.google.android.feedback
> pm uninstall -k --user 0 com.android.camera2
> pm uninstall -k --user 0 com.tivo.sageservice
> reboot
> 
> This should surely give you back nearly full speed.
> 
> If you wanna do the remote hack. Use OPS method/guide for that..
> 
> By the time you do all this above, you wont even remember your device was ever a TiVo Stream 4k at one time.


This is great.

Just got a couple devices yesterday. Sorry if this has been asked, but when I debloat will future updates break anything?


----------



## scottchez

I searched and searched. What is the OPS Remote Hack?



Eliminater74 said:


> Here is a little update to current Mods/Tricks/hacks:
> 
> If you wanna do the remote hack. Use OPS method/guide for that..


----------



## ClearToLand

scottchez said:


> I searched and searched. *What is the OPS Remote Hack?*


As has become SOP (Standard Operating Procedure) nowadays on most social outlets, folks have this SMS Text / "Type with your Thumbs" mentality and use abbreviations *WAY* too often, IMNSHO  .

OPS, or more succinctly for the "Grammar Police", OP's (possessive vs plural) refers back to the *O*)riginal *P*)oster. Thus, I would look at Post #1 in this thread and / or other posts by the OP - @ptcfast2 .


----------



## XRaiderV17

soo..the ADBlink tool here actually helped me unfrak one of my mobile devices...was adblink even meant for that?


----------



## Hank

Hi, I'm Hank and I'm new to de-tivoing.

I just set up my TS4k with Channels DVR and it works great.
But I don't find any issues or problems with speed or performance on the device. 
So I understand disabling all those services helps with raw speed, but how does it really effect User Experience?

edit: what's the difference between adbLink and adbLink2?


----------



## dbpaddler

I think thr adb stuff is overkill for the most part. Just disable the tivo apps. And I like I don't have to worry about accidental button presses that take me to tivo stream. Make sure you get button mapper to make better use of the peanut remote with Channels. 

Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike32

Didn't see a way to disable updates here. Would like to keep things status quo once it's all set up nice. Anyone know a way to disable system updates? Thank you!


----------



## Hank

I have no idea what happened. I set up my Tivo Stream 4k about two weeks ago, and was working great and we were really enjoying it. The wife liked the interface/remote MUCH better than the AppleTV. Apple products are (mostly) great, but I agree, that damn Siri remote is super annoying to use! 

Anyway, a couple of days ago, now when using the Tivo Stream, I'm getting a significant lag between audio and video. I've restarted and power bounced everything and the lag persists on all apps/channels on the TS. No lag using the same apps on the ATV. Did something change in the last week on the TS to cause this? Do I have to repear the de-tivoing if it was updated?


----------



## Mike32

ptcfast2 said:


> Can't remove everything just yet - I'm slowly exploring how they implemented stuff here and looking through the firmware.
> 
> There's a hidden button on the inside of the Stream's case that puts it into proper fastboot mode and I was able to unlock the device this way.
> 
> I'm toying with figuring out how to get custom firmware on the thing, or well, fixed versions of Android TV stuff from other boxes that use the same chipset as this one.
> 
> Working on getting TWRP booted so I can dump/backup the entire stock firmware so we have an image that can be reverted to if I go down the path of actually releasing custom firmware for the device.
> 
> I have a bad feeling this little guy won't be supported very well if the Edge is anything to go off of. The hardware itself is solid, the software is where the implementation is extremely poor.


Could you tell some more about the secret button process? Thank you!


----------



## Hank

Also, is there any way to use Ethernet instead of Wifi for TS4k?


----------



## Mike32

Hank said:


> Also, is there any way to use Ethernet instead of Wifi for TS4k?


There was an android update to 10 in the last couple weeks. 
I use the ugreen adapter from Amazon, about $15, *UGREEN Ethernet Adapter Compatible for Fire TV Stick 4K Chromecast Google Home Mini and More Streaming TV Sticks Micro USB to RJ45 Ethernet Network Adapter. *
*(Can't have USB debugging enabled or it won't see the adapter.) *


----------



## Hank

Mike32 said:


> There was an android update to 10 in the last couple weeks.
> I use the ugreen adapter from Amazon, about $15, UGREEN Ethernet Adapter Compatible for Fire TV Stick 4K Chromecast Google Home Mini and More Streaming TV Sticks Micro USB to RJ45 Ethernet Network Adapter.
> *(Can't have USB debugging enabled or it won't see the adapter.) *


Awesome, thanks! Wifi is OK, but not great, and I have Ethernet easily available behind my TV. 

Do you think the Android 10 update is causing the new audio lag?


----------



## Mike32

Hank said:


> Awesome, thanks! Wifi is OK, but not great, and I have Ethernet easily available behind my TV.
> 
> Do you think the Android 10 update is causing the new audio lag?


I haven't seen anyone with the same complaint. There are people on here that would be a lot more knowledgeable than me. Other than trying a restart, I wouldn't know how to troubleshoot it, I'm afraid. Good luck!


----------



## hefe

I have no audio lag with Android 10.

My issues are localized to the YouTubeTV app. I get disconnections while watching that result in the spinning circle which seems like no connection, although other apps will be working while YouTubeTV acts disconnected.

I also use that ethernet adapter, I've been trying with and without it to see if it was contributing to the issues, but I don't think it is.


----------



## swiftly

Mike32 said:


> There was an android update to 10 in the last couple weeks.
> I use the ugreen adapter from Amazon, about $15, *UGREEN Ethernet Adapter Compatible for Fire TV Stick 4K Chromecast Google Home Mini and More Streaming TV Sticks Micro USB to RJ45 Ethernet Network Adapter. *
> *(Can't have USB debugging enabled or it won't see the adapter.) *


There was a youtube video posted not too long ago (can't find it right now) that showed testing of several ethernet adapters with the ts4k, and the firetv ethernet adapter performed the best with the ts4k, considerably better than the ugreen.

**Edit: Others have reported that the amazon fire tv ethernet adapter does not work with the ts4k!!!

I was using the wasserstein ethernet adapter (amazon B08QRJ53DQ) on the usb c port, with middling performance, but have gone back to wi-fi.

I'd be interested if anyone else has tried the firetv ethernet adapter with the ts4k, because in the youtube video, it seemed to perform way better than the others.


----------



## Hank

Ok, I ran down the audio-lag problem to the Channels DVR BETA app. Doesn't happen with the non-beta version. But it's inconsistent. Sometimes there's no lag on the beta app, sometimes there is. There's no lag on the other streaming apps.




swiftly said:


> There was a youtube video posted not too long ago (can't find it right now) that showed testing of several ethernet adapters with the ts4k, and the firetv ethernet adapter performed the best with the ts4k, considerably better than the ugreen.


I bought the FireTV Ethernet adapter: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B074TC662N
But I can't get it to work with TS4k. I've turned off USB Debugging, and I've enabled the USB Ethernet setting in Dev Options-->USB, but it just switches back to "charging" when I reboot the device. I can never get an internet connection until I turn on Wifi. Is there some trick to getting this to work with TS4k? (edit: I tried to RTFM, but there is no instructions in the box.)


----------



## Mike32

Hank said:


> Ok, I ran down the audio-lag problem to the Channels DVR BETA app. Doesn't happen with the non-beta version. But it's inconsistent. Sometimes there's no lag on the beta app, sometimes there is. There's no lag on the other streaming apps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought the FireTV Ethernet adapter: Amazon Ethernet Adapter
> But I can't get it to work with TS4k. I've turned off USB Debugging, and I've enabled the USB Ethernet setting in Dev Options-->USB, but it just switches back to "charging" when I reboot the device. I can never get an internet connection until I turn on Wifi. Is there some trick to getting this to work with TS4k? (edit: I tried to RTFM, but there is no instructions in the box.)


I have the Amazon one, too, for a firestick I have, and it doesn't work with the tivo. From what I've seen on different forums, others have had the same result.


----------



## Hank

Thank you.

Oddly seems to contradict what swiftly said:


swiftly said:


> here was a youtube video posted not too long ago (can't find it right now) that showed testing of several ethernet adapters with the ts4k, and the firetv ethernet adapter performed the best with the ts4k, considerably better than the ugreen.


Looks like I'll return it and buy the ugreen one.


----------



## swiftly

Hank said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Oddly seems to contradict what swiftly said:
> 
> 
> Looks like I'll return it and buy the ugreen one.


Apologies for sending you down the wrong path. I hadn't tried the amazon adapter myself, so I should have refrained from mentioning it. Again, I'm very sorry.


----------



## Hank

I still have the box, so back to Amazon it goes! 
No harm, no foul.


----------



## swiftly

Hank said:


> I still have the box, so back to Amazon it goes!
> No harm, no foul.


Thanks for being so kind about it! I'm now searching for that review video, so I can refresh my memory and see where my understanding went wrong. But there are so many youtube videos about this device.


----------



## Hank

Ok, I got the UGREEN ethernet adapter, plugged it in and it was recognized and connected right away. Totally plug-and-play.

But now I have an (unrelated) new problem. When watching HULU it would get 3-4 minutes into any program and then 'reset' and go back to the start of the program. Endless loop. I was also have BAD audio delays using Channels DVR (release OR beta version). 

So I just did a total factory reset and both of these problems have gone away. I still have a very very slight audio delay with Channels if I watch super closely, but I think it's manageable.


----------



## Eds234

When it comes to the Hulu app the only work around I've found is to side load the Hulu app for phones that gets rid of the problem of everything restarting after a few minutes and I "de-tivoed" my ts4k and it runs perfectly now sling tv used to go blank every now and then and also DirecTV stream probably something about how it was handling cache or something through a TiVo process running in the back, who knows all I know is that this device is really great now I would say that the only thing that it lacks that the chromewithgtv has is the ability to add this to a group of speakers on the home app but besides that it does everything perfect now and I can channel surf somehow since even after the detivoing the sling tv works exactly the same way just no shortcut with the live button that's the only downside.


----------



## XRaiderV17

so..wait..this thing actually saw an update to android 10?


----------



## vito999

Sorry for reply to old post. Is this all still working? I am unable to get rid of the Ads on the top of the screen. Everything else is removed without issue.
I have uninstalled the udates for the Android TV Home app and disabled updates but this made no difference.
Thanks.


----------



## pl1

vito999 said:


> Sorry for reply to old post. Is this all still working? I am unable to get rid of the Ads on the top of the screen. Everything else is removed without issue.
> I have uninstalled the udates for the Android TV Home app and disabled updates but this made no difference.
> Thanks.


Last I heard, we are stuck with the ads from Google with Android 10. I have not heard of a workaround, but I would love it it there were. I believe even the $200 Nvidia Shield is stuck with the ads. The only long term fix is to use a different launcher. Here is a random search. The 7 Best Android TV Launcher Apps


----------



## vito999

pl1 said:


> Last I heard, we are stuck with the ads from Google with Android 10. I have not heard of a workaround, but I would love it it there were. I believe even the $200 Nvidia Shield is stuck with the ads. The only long term fix is to use a different launcher. Here is a random search. The 7 Best Android TV Launcher Apps


Thanks for that 
A laucher it is then. Is it possible to autostart the launcher on reboot or does it need to be manually started?


----------



## pl1

vito999 said:


> Thanks for that
> A laucher it is then. Is it possible to autostart the launcher on reboot or does it need to be manually started?


I'm not really sure. I had used a launcher in the past that I'm pretty sure had the option of taking control on boot. But, I'm not positive. I'm pretty sure it will stay on top UNTIL you boot. There are programs that will start a program on boot. For example, here is one How to Automatically Start an App When You Boot or Wake Android TV


----------



## vito999

pl1 said:


> I'm not really sure. I had used a launcher in the past that I'm pretty sure had the option of taking control on boot. But, I'm not positive. I'm pretty sure it will stay on top UNTIL you boot. There are programs that will start a program on boot. For example, here is one How to Automatically Start an App When You Boot or Wake Android TV


Cheers again. I just found a launcher and helper app (to autostart it and remap the home button) at the techdoctoruk site. Complained it was for an older version of android on setup but works just fine


----------



## pl1

vito999 said:


> Cheers again. I just found a launcher and helper app (to autostart it and remap the home button) at the techdoctoruk site. Complained it was for an older version of android on setup but works just fine


Oh yeah, that reminds me, a button mapper would work too. I forgot about that. If you are still looking, this works well. Button Mapper: Remap your keys - Apps on Google Play


----------



## kudo88

i can't install atv smart youtube tv bridge of smarttube next to control by voice in spite of remove youtube office, can i help me to install it, thanks


----------

